# Footage of wreck in Croatia



## WestwardBound (Jul 27, 2009)

(First off forgive me if this is in the wrong place, I didn't really see any other places where it should go. If I put this in the wrong place mods feel free to move it)

Thought some of you might find this interesting-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFKc7NfTabw



> Amazing footage of train crash near Rudine in Croatia when the service vehicle arriving to help in train crash that happened few moments earlier also crashed into misfortune train. 6 of about 156 passengers have died.Passengers were notified that breaks dont work on the downhill just before the crash.
> 
> Update: It Becomes more obvious that the main reason for both accidents is a liquid sprinkled on railroad tracks, which is commonly used against the weed so it would not catch fire when braking. Railroad workers claim that it should take 4 hours for liquid to dry but eyewitnesses claim that the railroad was greasy even the day after. The theory is confirmed by the train operator that was sent to pick up passengers after the accident, and it began to slide backwards in the proximity of accident site.
> 
> Liquid was most likely sprayed by the same vehicle crashing in this video, as you can see that tank it was carrying was damaged in the crash.


http://img401.imageshack.us/i/railm.jpg/

Picture of the track which had been sprayed with said spray


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's a 7 1/2 minute cut , without the 2nd train barreling through. Note the amount of survivors and rescue people on the tracks, the 2nd accident could have been worse. Also note the deflection in the rails near the 1st train wreckage.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 28, 2009)

heres a Wikipedia link on it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_Rudine_train_derailment


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jul 31, 2009)

It was quite astonishing that no-one was injured in the secondary crash. I believe all eyes are now on the (American?) company that supplied the flame retardant chemical that was being applied to the tracks, and the permanent way team who used it. It sounds as though the chemical shouldn't have been sprayed onto the rails themselves, but just either side and between them.

Hrvatska Zeleznice now have just 6 RegioSwinger trains; this one looks beyond repair and another hit a truck at a crossing a year or two ago.

*j*


----------

